# Lang 60 Deleuxe



## bbq kansas kid (Apr 2, 2010)

How easy is it to move the Lang 60 around? I guess I want know if I unhook it from the car and try and move it to the backyard would I be able to do that, or is it to heavy? I am looking to buy, but don't want to if I won't be able to store it anywhere.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbq kansas kid (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess this question can be a pretty be pretty general.  I am looking to buy a new trailer smoker, But due to the layout of my house, I am unable to drive the smoker to the backyard.  I would have to manually wheel it to the backyard.  With trailer smokers the size of the lang 60 deleuxe, is this something that can be easily done, or does it need, 2,3,4,5 people to move it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the much smaller Lang (Patio 48) and my husband was able to move it to our back yard on his own. He placed some large plywood boards on the ground to help it move. 

Since the 60 is considerably bigger, I'd think that you would need a couple people to help get it rolling, and to help stop it if it starts to gain momentum. As long as you have something smooth to roll it over, it should make it that much easier to maneuver.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 2, 2010)

I have seen at stores (Northern Tool, Mills Fleet Farm, other impliment type places) and hand cart for moving trailers.  It has a long handle, 2 wheels and a hitch ball.   Might want to look at renting something like that or go to an RV dealership and see if they will let you use theirs.


----------



## garyt (Apr 2, 2010)

My 48 Deluxe can be pushed around easily on flat, solid ground.  in the lawn it takes help if the ground is uneven or if there is a slope, I replaced the narrow front steel wheel that you use for leveling with one that is wider from a boat trailer and that made it much easier in the lawn, in soft soil that thing was like a plow


----------



## coyote (Apr 2, 2010)

my 60 has a wheel on the front and rolls around easy. now if you are going in the yard, gravel and sand, not so easy. the tung is easy to lift, balanced well. when I push her in to the yard the boy child lifts and I push.

hope it helps.


----------



## graybeard (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you have a riding lawn mower? 
beard


----------



## bbq kansas kid (Apr 2, 2010)

No I don't have a riding lawn mower.  When we moved into the house, had alot of expenses and we just bought a push.  Our lawn is HUGE and would easily need one...Wish I could take that one back years ago...So its sounds like it won't be to much of a pain to do it...but may need some help.  Thanks for the info everyone.  Really appreciate it.


----------



## smokeon (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a Lang 60 and I move it around by hand all the time.  The jack has a removeable wheel on it, (I recommend removing the wheel before towing it on the road because it hangs so low).   Hard packed ground or pavement and it moves like a dream.  Grass is a little tougher but manageable.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree. I can move it alone if it is on concrete or hard dirt. Grass can be a little tougher.Thats what I have a 19 and 21 yr old for!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2010)

If yer gonna be movin it alot, invest in one a these dolly's, they work real well. Harbor Frieght an Tool have em on sale quite regular. I think I paid like 30 bucks fer mine. I got several trailers, a log splitter an a tow dolly ta move around an that thing be a life saver!

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=37510

There be the link ta one on Harbor Freight.


----------



## garyt (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe rig up a Pneumatic tire at Harbor Freight also, now that is something I may try this summer.


----------

